
Cyberspace When You’re Dead - Mithrandir
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/09/magazine/09Immortality-t.html
======
goombastic
Please log in. No point with these walled sites.

~~~
Mithrandir
If you get:
[https://myaccount.nytimes.com/auth/login?URI=http://www.nyti...](https://myaccount.nytimes.com/auth/login?URI=http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/09/magazine/09Immortality-t.html&OQ=_rQ3D1)

Try removing the extra parts:
[https://myaccount.nytimes.com/auth/login?URI=...&OQ=_rQ3...](https://myaccount.nytimes.com/auth/login?URI=...&OQ=_rQ3D1)

